# Birdhouse Turning



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is a tabletop birdhouse I did last summer. Mesquite burl, maple and bloodwood. It sits about 16" tall. gb


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*That is very nice glavbay...*

I did a bird house once but not turned. I will see if I can find it and get a pic of it...Vic


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Well it wasn't as bad as I thought...*

I found the birdhouse pretty quick. I built this thing about 3 years ago. The pins denote the larger cities in Texas. The top and panhandle of the bird house is a bird feeder (which fed the furry tailed tree rats more than the birds). The lid is missing. The perch is broken off but it will be replaced with a small branch off my pecan tree.

The bird house is made from some old barn siding and old fence wood. The opening is drilled right thru Dallas...LOL...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...do you know what 'inadequate' means ???....as in ME....LOL

Beautiful work, Jim...and you too, Vjer.....love 'rustic'


Someday....someday


----------

